# What is the Pros/Cons of open top tanks ???? Advice Needed !



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi am one click away from buying an FLUVAL OSAKA 320 fish tank which is open top so i can move some of my fish from my 50g into it.

There is just a couple of things bugging me that i would like advice on before buying it.

The tank will be set up for Tanganikan/Malawi cichlids.

The tank would be in my livingroom and i am just a bit worried about cooking smells etc coming from my kitchen as doorway to the kitchen is from the livingroom and there is no door there to be able to shut. Should i be worried ? I am not in the habit of burning food all the time lol !!

I don't use polish or air freshners so that isn't a worry.

What about fish jumping out of the tank? Should this be a thing to worry about?

Is there any other cons i just havent thought of?

I will wait and see what advice i am giving first before buying it as i don't want fish deaths for the sake of having a gorgeous looking tank.

Looking forward to your replys.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

The only issue I had with open top tanks was the water evaporating quickly.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Besides evaporation, I'd just be worried about jumpers. Especially if you're going to have mbuna, sometimes they get into spirited chases, and I'd have several hit my glass top in avoiding others


----------



## Derow69 (Nov 5, 2007)

i agree with laurel, i would just be worried about jumpers also like my peacocks get into some crazy chases and they smoked the top of the glass! my alpha male has a nice gash on his head from hitting the glass last night


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Not just things jumping out, things jumping in is also an issue (cats, bugs, etc). Also, if you have kids, friends who have kids, drunk friendsItâ€™s not just things jumping out, but things jumping in is also an issue (cats, bugs, etc). Also, if you have kids, friends who have kids, drunk friends, elderly relatives, short sighted relativesâ€¦ well you get the picture :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Advantage.

1. Looks nice.
2. Lighting is more effective when not filtered through a layer of glass on the top of the aquarium.

Disadvantages

1. You will have fish jump out of the tank.
2. Evaporation
3. Things will get in the aquarium, cleaning aerosol's, chemicals, paint fumes, other fumes... dust...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

4. Aquarium lights well experience faster erosion when used on a tank with no glass separating the light from the water surface...


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Not all lights are open. I have a light that was designed for open-top saltwater tanks I think, and it has plastic covering the bottom of it.


----------



## 2fnlo (Jan 21, 2008)

Suicides. Sometimes a fish feels compelled to take his own life.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

i know people have said evaporation, but it was worse than what i had expected when i had an open top. i had my 75 gallon open with lots of surface movement and i would have to top off 3 gallons every 2-3 days in the summer. (the room my tank in is not air conditioned) It got old quick and i covered it.

I agree with everyone else on jumpers also.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Guys

I was losing a full inch of water every 5 days(in my 180 that was 7.5 gallons) due to evaporation and that was without extra heat from lights

If your set on having an open top but want to keep fish from jumping you can use egg crate as a top.

So we hear the disadvantages people...
any advantages??
I think its easier to access different parts but thats about it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One of the points to consider with the extra evaporation is where does that moisture go? Do you have a dehumidifier? Does the moisture work it's ways into the ceilings and walls, becoming mould?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I wouldn't think that the evaporation would cause household problems unless the room small and closed off (door closed) all the time. Humidity moves rather quickly through a home and in the ocean of air we live in 3gal/day isn't too much. However, if there is any splashing or misting or other liquid water coming out of the tank however slowly can cause problems with the drywall behind the tank if it makes it constantly wet.

From the water quality perspective, make sure to do regular water changes. Whenever you top off the tank you are adding minerals and who knows what in the tank. Evaporation takes out the water but leaves the dissolved solids. Over time your water will have a lot of dissolved solids. Some folks with high evaporation think they don't need to do water changes because they add so much new water to the tank but the opposite is the case, they really need water changes more.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Extra humidity in your home can be a real problem.
Here in the midwest, the nasty summer humidity is a big deal. 
However, in the winter, humidity is very wecome. :wink:


----------

